

All Your Tomcat Are Belong to Bad Guys? - SanderMak
http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/all-your-tomcat-are-belong-bad-guys

======
bediger4000
Another clickbait title. All the article describes is a JSP with a backdoor,
and maybe some worm-like features.

I think all the "X is a Brand New Malware!" type articles, especially those
from vendors with skin in the game, are just propaganda. "Yes, you Linux
people need to run Symantec, too!" I suppose that's true for Windows malware,
but it's a lot more out in the open for Linux malware.

